# 02' Altima Burning Oil



## 02AltimaCND (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi All, 

I have recently taken over the lease of a '02 Altima (SE I think) 2.5 4 cyl. It had 36,000 KM and I have put on about 20,000 KM in almost 3 months. Last month I told the dealer to check a noise under the hood and they told me the car was very low on oil. They told me to come back in 1,500 KM to have it tested and it was not low but 1,500 more KM when I had it tested a second time it was low. *What could this be? * 
The really awful thing is that I cant prove the car had regular maintanance because the previous owner had it serviced at a small garage and they didn't keep the records. Nissan is telling me that if I cant prove that the car has had regular maintanance I will have to pay for any work done, regardless of the warranty. Any advise would be helpful, With thanks, 02AltimaCND. :cheers:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

How much oil do you have to add? how low is it? Just keep adding oil (not unusual in some cars, and not really a big deal, most cars burn some oil) and then sell it if it bothers you. No worries.

Oh, SE is the 6 cylinder, so you do not have an SE. You should be so lucky to have the world class engineering and award winning 3.5 liter, then you might not have oil problems.

I suggest if yo get another Nissan, get the good motor.


----------



## 02AltimaCND (Jul 19, 2005)

I have to add 600ml - Thanks for your advice. I plan on getting rid of this car in January and go back to Honda - I did have the 01 Honda accord sport with the V6, it was a problem free car and a great dealership experience. This 02 Altima was the first (and last) Nissan I have owned. 

Thanks again, 



Alti9 said:


> How much oil do you have to add? how low is it? Just keep adding oil (not unusual in some cars, and not really a big deal, most cars burn some oil) and then sell it if it bothers you. No worries.
> 
> Oh, SE is the 6 cylinder, so you do not have an SE. You should be so lucky to have the world class engineering and award winning 3.5 liter, then you might not have oil problems.
> 
> I suggest if yo get another Nissan, get the good motor.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

good luck. my Nissan dealership experiences havent been very pleasant eithier, but I love my Alti.


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

Dude, Id be willing to bet that its burning oil because of the catalitic converter recall. My 02 Altima 2.5S started burning oil and eventually the muffler got clogged up with the guts of the cat coming apart and basically turning into sand. Nissan had to replace my engine because the car sucks the sand into the head and it just grinds on the rings. If they check the cat for the recall and it has already disentigrated then they will replace the engine free of charge. My altima had 114,000 miles on it when they put the new motor in but I have heard of people having to replace it at 12,000 miles. Call Nissan and give them your vin and they will be able to tell you if your car is effected by the recall. I took my car in for the crank position senser recall and they did'nt pick up on the other recall on the cat. They actually have to check for that specific recall. Nissan is trying to keep this recall quiet. It could cost them a lot of money if people new that they could get a new engine for there car when the cat falls apart. I almost payed a muffler shop to fix it but they couldnt get the parts so I called my local Nissan dealership to price parts and I told them that my cat came apart and thats when I found out about the recall. Nobody notified me or anything. If the previous owner just payed a muffler shop to fix the cat if indeed it was one of the defective cats then it might have gotten fixed and went on about there buisness. I drove my car around for a long time before I found the reason it was running like crap but it took a long time for the damage to be obvious. I was driving my car and doing damage without even knowing it and they may have been too. I know if I had had to pay for the repairs it would have been close to $5000. I would definatly check. If it is you will probably have to take the cat off and gut it unless its the stock one cause if the cats not hollow then there gonna say that that is not the reason for the damage and you cant prove that the previous owner replaced the stock defective one. If it is one of the recalled cats then I assure you that the defective cat was the cause of the damage. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^ Ditto, there was a recall on this some time ago. Hit the dealership.


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

02AltimaCND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently taken over the lease of a '02 Altima (SE I think) 2.5 4 cyl. It had 36,000 KM and I have put on about 20,000 KM in almost 3 months. Last month I told the dealer to check a noise under the hood and they told me the car was very low on oil. They told me to come back in 1,500 KM to have it tested and it was not low but 1,500 more KM when I had it tested a second time it was low. *What could this be? *
> The really awful thing is that I cant prove the car had regular maintanance because the previous owner had it serviced at a small garage and they didn't keep the records. Nissan is telling me that if I cant prove that the car has had regular maintanance I will have to pay for any work done, regardless of the warranty. Any advise would be helpful, With thanks, 02AltimaCND. :cheers:


Print off the recall and bring it in. This is a "WELL KNOWN" problem with the QR25 in 2002/2003. Call Nissan Canada and complain if the dealer gives you any grief.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

2K5AltimaSE said:


> Print off the recall and bring it in. This is a "WELL KNOWN" problem with the QR25 in 2002/2003. Call Nissan Canada and complain if the dealer gives you any grief.


BEWARE, this is what you're headed for...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=117470


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have never had a problem with the people at my dealership i guess it all depends where you go.. i got my four cylinder and i've had a few problems but i will never ever go back to honda.. my first car was a 99 accord lx.. and i will stick with my altima and i will stick with nissan until i can afford infiniti or something high end... but i will invest in a VQ next time i get to the nissan dealership...


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

GElite said:


> Dude, Id be willing to bet that its burning oil because of the catalitic converter recall. My 02 Altima 2.5S started burning oil and eventually the muffler got clogged up with the guts of the cat coming apart and basically turning into sand. Nissan had to replace my engine because the car sucks the sand into the head and it just grinds on the rings. If they check the cat for the recall and it has already disentigrated then they will replace the engine free of charge. My altima had 114,000 miles on it when they put the new motor in but I have heard of people having to replace it at 12,000 miles. Call Nissan and give them your vin and they will be able to tell you if your car is effected by the recall. I took my car in for the crank position senser recall and they did'nt pick up on the other recall on the cat. They actually have to check for that specific recall. Nissan is trying to keep this recall quiet. It could cost them a lot of money if people new that they could get a new engine for there car when the cat falls apart. I almost payed a muffler shop to fix it but they couldnt get the parts so I called my local Nissan dealership to price parts and I told them that my cat came apart and thats when I found out about the recall. Nobody notified me or anything. If the previous owner just payed a muffler shop to fix the cat if indeed it was one of the defective cats then it might have gotten fixed and went on about there buisness. I drove my car around for a long time before I found the reason it was running like crap but it took a long time for the damage to be obvious. I was driving my car and doing damage without even knowing it and they may have been too. I know if I had had to pay for the repairs it would have been close to $5000. I would definatly check. If it is you will probably have to take the cat off and gut it unless its the stock one cause if the cats not hollow then there gonna say that that is not the reason for the damage and you cant prove that the previous owner replaced the stock defective one. If it is one of the recalled cats then I assure you that the defective cat was the cause of the damage. Let us know what you find out!


How did you work it for a new engine?
See:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1092493#post1092493


----------

